# IIS mit einer Art Proxy weiterleitung



## mrno (25. August 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ich hoffe das ist das Richtige Forum.
Ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Ich bin über einen Firewallrouter mit dem Internet verbunden und besitze nur eine Statische Öffentliche IP-Adresse. Bis jetzt habe ich auf einem Server ein IIS 6 am laufen. Diesen benötige ich leider wegen dem Programm Pansite. Nun habe ich eine andere Website die nur über einen Apache lauffähig ist. Meine Frage ist jetzt kann ich den IIS so einstellen das er als eine art Proxy läuft und anfragen von außen z.B. produkt.mydomain.de an eine Private interne IP (192.168.69.10) weiterleitet?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (25. August 2008)

Einer meiner Bekannten hat das mal mit Squid auf port 80 gelöst, der dann je nach URL auf die jeweiligen Webserver (5 Rootserver mit IIS, Apache oder lighttpd) geroutet hat. Ich erkundige mich mal nach der Konfiguration, wenn du möchtest


----------



## mrno (25. August 2008)

Das wäre nett. Danke schon mal für deine mühe.


----------

